# Giant Talon 1 vs Fathom 3 upgrade worth it?



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 3, 2019)

Hey guys, i'm deciding on a trail bike (hard tail) and im set on a 27.5. I know people are slowly moving towards the 29 because of smoother ride.

I went to the Giant store yesterday and i was ready to place an order for my Talon 1. As i was waiting for a rep to help me, i came across the Fathom 3 that was on display. I gave it a look over and it seemed almost identical to the Talon 1. Asking the rep what the difference was, he didnt give much help stating "its just a better bike in every way, frame, wheels, gears and suspension". he didnt get into detail so i wasnt sure. because of this i havent placed my order just yet,

I bring it to you, experienced bike enthusiasts, experts and pros.

whats the diffirence between these bikes and is it worth the extra few hundred dollars for me to save up or should i just get the talon 1?.

Talon 1 (2019)
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/ca/talon-1

Fathom 3 (2019)
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/ca/fathom-3

Thank you!


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 3, 2019)

I did see the Giant Stance 2 (27.5) 2019. but its almost 2,100$ which is a bit steeper for my budget. I feel the Talon 1 and Fathom 3 are perfect for budget and I dont want to go over.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Different frame material. The Fathom 3 uses a different version of aluminum than the Talon 1 which changes the stiffness of the bike. Plus the Fathom has an air fork. I had a 2018 Fathom 29er and didn't like it. Even after converting it to a 1x11 I didn't enjoy it. For the money spent on that Fathom 3, you can easily get yourself something else with way better components like a Diamondback Mason or Sync'r.

DB is having a sale right now and you can get yourself a really nice Sync'r with way better components than the Fathom.

The Sync'r has better geometry to help you progress as a rider and way better components: https://www.diamondback.com/mountain-bikes/hardtail/syncr-d42

The Sync'r is out of stock right now but you can definitely locate one used or poke around the Diamondback dealers to see who has one. I think REI is one dealer who could possibly have them in stock.

The Mason is a bit more tame than the Sync'r but still a very capable performer and way better value than the Fathom: https://www.diamondback.com/mountain-bikes/hardtail/mason-2-d42


----------



## Giant (Apr 21, 2019)

I just bought a Stance 1 for $1700. Not sure why you see Stance 2 over $2K.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

lol you know more than the Giant sales rep. Most of those people hate their job anyway, they just say whatever it takes for you to buy something on the spot, doesn't matter if it's bikes, cars, trailers, ATV's, whatever.

You are right that the bikes are virtually identical. Personally I'd take the Talon 1, because it's 2x10 instead of 2x9, and it has a normal 100mm fork axle and not boosted, so you can switch wheelsets without a problem (not sure why they would only have 2.4 tires on a boosted axle). The fork is otherwise the same for both, Suntour Raidon, excellent air fork for a bike like this (I have one on an equivalent non-Giant bike). The Fathom is $1400 and Talon is $1200 on the Giant website. This is why you don't buy the bike in some store for 50% more money.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 3, 2019)

i'm in Canada, so the price is CND$


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 3, 2019)

richj8990 said:


> lol you know more than the Giant sales rep. Most of those people hate their job anyway, they just say whatever it takes for you to buy something on the spot, doesn't matter if it's bikes, cars, trailers, ATV's, whatever.
> 
> You are right that the bikes are virtually identical. Personally I'd take the Talon 1, because it's 2x10 instead of 2x9, and it has a normal 100mm fork axle and not boosted, so you can switch wheelsets without a problem (not sure why they would only have 2.4 tires on a boosted axle). The fork is otherwise the same for both, Suntour Raidon, excellent air fork for a bike like this (I have one on an equivalent non-Giant bike). The Fathom is $1400 and Talon is $1200 on the Giant website. This is why you don't buy the bike in some store for 50% more money.


Agreed, I'm just trying to find a good bang for buck.
The thing i've noticed is that lots of people use 1x and shun 2x for some reason.
that being said, 1x MTBs with the same components are always more expensive. why is a 1x so much more expensive when in theory its just less complexity than a 2x system...

is there a huge difference between the 100mm and 120mm fork? also i think i'd be staying with the 27.5 wheel for a while. it seems 29 are more expensive to run also.


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

You can easily convert the Raidon fork to 120. Might take you all of 30 mins.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The geo is different between those bikes. Fathom has shorter quicker handling chainstays. It has a slacker head tube angle for better control going through bumpy downhills. It has longer reach although not as long as many current trail bikes. 21mm rims on the Talon versus 30mm on the Fathom which is supposed to fit Plus 2.8 tires. Fathom has a 15x110 Boost fork. No on the Talon.

29 in hardtails allows better roll over of rocks. A 29 bike with 30mm inner rim width wheels that can take 2.6 tires is the most current hardtail for trail riding. 29+ is a less available option that can be fun. Bontrager has long lasting good quality XR Team 29 tires at reasonable prices. You don't save money running 27.5. There isn't a benefit to 27.5 on a hardtail.

In your budget range the Nukeproof Scout 290 Sport is worth waiting for it to come back in stock at CRC.
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ca/en/nukeproof-scout-290-sport-mountain-bike-2019/rp-prod170308
Free shipping. You have to pay GST+.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

The Fathom just looks to be a better all around bike. 

You can tell the difference between a 100 and 120mm travel fork. The first thing I noticed is that my handlebar felt higher.

The Sync'r Battery posted up is better than both the Giants in every way...including price. Too bad there is no stock in any size.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

RS VR6 said:


> The Sync'r Battery posted up is better than both the Giants in every way...including price. Too bad there is no stock in any size.


One of the other forum members was asking me about the availability of the Sync'r. They found out that it will be back in stock around June. I told him to wait and grab it asap before it sells out like hot cakes again!


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 3, 2019)

RS VR6 said:


> The Fathom just looks to be a better all around bike.
> 
> You can tell the difference between a 100 and 120mm travel fork. The first thing I noticed is that my handlebar felt higher.
> 
> The Sync'r Battery posted up is better than both the Giants in every way...including price. Too bad there is no stock in any size.


But that Tan colour... oufff lol i'm not sure i could live with that personally.

is the Atroz 3 a good bike?
https://www.diamondback.com/mountain-bikes/full-suspension/atroz3

roughly the same price range.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 3, 2019)

eb1888 said:


> The geo is different between those bikes. Fathom has shorter quicker handling chainstays. It has a slacker head tube angle for better control going through bumpy downhills. It has longer reach although not as long as many current trail bikes. 21mm rims on the Talon versus 30mm on the Fathom which is supposed to fit Plus 2.8 tires. Fathom has a 15x110 Boost fork. No on the Talon.
> 
> 29 in hardtails allows better roll over of rocks. A 29 bike with 30mm inner rim width wheels that can take 2.6 tires is the most current hardtail for trail riding. 29+ is a less available option that can be fun. Bontrager has long lasting good quality XR Team 29 tires at reasonable prices. You don't save money running 27.5. There isn't a benefit to 27.5 on a hardtail.
> 
> ...


The Nukeproof is over budget, i can't find it anywhere in Canada for under 1675$..


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Tsukuyomi said:


> But that Tan colour... oufff lol i'm not sure i could live with that personally.
> 
> is the Atroz 3 a good bike?
> https://www.diamondback.com/mountain-bikes/full-suspension/atroz3
> ...


Not really. The Atroz uses Shimano recreational tier components on a full suspension bike. Sorry, but if you buy a full suspension bike, it better come with at least trail tier parts.

If you don't like tan, I would poke around for a used one. I think last year's color was a dark purple. I wouldn't stress the color choice much with the Sync'r. The bike has great value for the price paid.


----------

